
Back When "Beta" Actually Meant Something - JMiao
http://baris.typepad.com/venture_capitalist/2007/03/entrepreneur_sh.html
======
corentin
On Eric Sink's blog, the short story of the inventor of a security mechanism
testing it on himself: <http://www.ericsink.com/articles/Yours_Mine_Ours.html>
(in the section "The Best Dogfooding Story Ever"; but the whole article is a
good read).

------
Constantine
Wow, that makes "Not just the owner, but also a client" mean a lot more!

